# iPad sur la tv de mon autocar



## Pompafric (1 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir j'ai besoin d'un coup de pouce


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2015)

Pour passer l'image d'une vidéo d'un iPad vers une TV, le mieux est brancher une Apple TV au Q de la TV. Ou, en fonction des connectiques, un adaptateur qui va bien. 

Tu as le choix : Adaptateur Lightning vers HDMI - Adaptateur Lightning vers VGA


----------



## Pompafric (1 Avril 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Pour passer l'image d'une vidéo d'un iPad vers une TV, le mieux est brancher une Apple TV au Q de la TV. Ou, en fonction des connectiques, un adaptateur qui va bien.
> 
> Tu as le choix : Adaptateur Lightning vers HDMI - Adaptateur Lightning vers VGA


Bonsoir en faite j'ai déjà acheter l'adaptateur ligthing vers hdmi mais le souci c'est que celui ci et en hdmi par contre celle de mon car et en rca


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2015)

ARGHHHH. Là, ça devient problématique, en gros tu as un appareil numérique (le iPad) et une TV analogique. Deux formats incompatibles ont moins d'êtres convertis.

Je pense que cela te reviendrait moins cher de racheter une nouvelle TV, voir un simple cran d'ordinateur qui a une prise HDMI. Ce qui est de plus en plus courant (sauf chez Apple)


----------



## Pompafric (1 Avril 2015)

Oui voilà il et la probleme j'ai donc acheter un cable hdmi d'un coter et de l'autre un rca comme celui-ci     1,5 m haute vitesse HDMI à 5 RCA Audio/vidéo AV…

Je crois que ça va être un peut compexe tous ça


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2015)

Le souci du câble que tu évoques (j'en ai vu sur cDiscount) c'est qu'il ne transforme pas le signal numérique, il le véhicule juste vers un appareil numérique avec une entrée RCA (tu remarqueras d'ailleurs qu'il y a 5 fiches et non les 3 habituels (Son gauche/droite + vidéo).

J'ai une entrée de ce type sur mon vidéo protecteur.

Pour t'aider, tu peux voir du côté de ce genre de convertisseur à un peu plus de 20€ chez Amazon ou ailleurs. Bien sûr, il faut rajouter le câble HDMI vers HDMI et RCA audio vidéo analogique vers RCA audio-vidéo analogique. Par contre à 20€, je ne sais pas ce que cela donne. Habituellement il y a un zéro d plus derrière


----------



## Pompafric (1 Avril 2015)

Je te remercie je vais aller faire un petit tour sur le site je te tien au courant cordialement encore Merci


----------

